# How did you learn to succeed?



## ambrose (May 31, 2012)

Don't feel like education is good enough? Learn on your own. Find your strengths, weaknesses, build your skills, and align yourself to what you want to do someday. College too expensive? Look into financing options, work, find cheaper options, transfer, pick a career that can pay off educations' debt, or simply don't go.


----------



## AndrewGonzales (Jul 5, 2012)

Keep Trying.


----------

